# Now Hiring Reporter for HalloweenNews.com



## Halloween News (Sep 28, 2010)

We are preparing to becoming more aggressive on HalloweenNews.com (first launched in 2003)

We are seeking a reporter/writer to collect Halloween, Haunt, Horror and Goth related news from around the net and develop unique news stories.

What type of news?
Industry Events, Haunts, New Products, Promotions and Sales, issues, articles. If it is newsworthy….we want it.

We ask that you have decent grammar and spelling abilities. Copyrighted material may not be submitted. Minimum: we will be looking for a minimum of 7 short articles per week. Could be more depending on your desire and what we agree upon. We are very easy to work with!

PAY: For the first time ever, we are willing to nominally pay someone to help with stories. BUT... please note that we do not have a big budget at all. Please bid as low as you can as you could not be considered if we could not afford it.
We are looking for someone who loves Halloween, who would like to report the news. Both qualifications and pay requirements will be considered when choosing our new reporter. You will be an independent contractor and NOT an employee. This should not require a lot of your time

Please send me an email to:
[email protected]

Please include why you should be considered for this position, your pay requirements (flat fee per article, per week or month) and any questions/concerns. You should not be a contributor for a competing site. 

This could possibly lead to bigger and better things in the future, so please remember as you apply that this is a low-pay but FUN independent contractor position. 

Apply today at: [email protected]
THANKS!


----------

